# 2001 Maxima and ECU Reprogramming



## jconstan (Feb 18, 2004)

I own a 2001 Maxima and for the sencond time since the car was new the dealer told me that the ECU needed reprogramming and it was $89.99. Why does an ECU require reprogramming? Help.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

if it gets outa whack it might need to be reflashed. What are the reasons they are giving for choosing to reprogram it? What kind of problems are you having


----------



## jconstan (Feb 18, 2004)

BlueBOB said:


> if it gets outa whack it might need to be reflashed. What are the reasons they are giving for choosing to reprogram it? What kind of problems are you having


The Chech Engine light was on but went out before I was able to get it to service. They told me they scanned for codes and found a history code of "PO420 Vehicle needs reprogram for ECU" as the only thing. Therefore, the ECU should be reprogrammed. Does all that make sense?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I don't recognize that code, but I don't know much about the ECU's on the 01. i'd take it to an autozone next time and see what their little ECU readin gadget pulls up.


----------



## jconstan (Feb 18, 2004)

BlueBOB said:


> I don't recognize that code, but I don't know much about the ECU's on the 01. i'd take it to an autozone next time and see what their little ECU readin gadget pulls up.


Yeah but I was wondering if ECU reprogramming is something that has to be done every so often or is there a problem where the ECU is losing its code due to a malfunction in the ECU itself. It is unclear to me why something has to be reprogrammed unless something is wrong with the program.

As a side, does $89.99 seem right for reprogramming?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah, it technically should never need reprogramming. if the dealership tells you that it needs it again... i'd invest in finding out WHY it's failing and what's causing the ECU to need the reprogram.

and yeah, $90 sounds about right for an ECU reprogram. unfair considering what they do, but that sounds about right for what the dealerships charge


----------



## jconstan (Feb 18, 2004)

BlueBOB said:


> yeah, it technically should never need reprogramming. if the dealership tells you that it needs it again... i'd invest in finding out WHY it's failing and what's causing the ECU to need the reprogram.
> 
> and yeah, $90 sounds about right for an ECU reprogram. unfair considering what they do, but that sounds about right for what the dealerships charge


If this was reprogrammed once under warrenty, which it was, does that mean that the dealership should have done something about the "why" at that point? If there is something wrong with the ECU and it was that way when the car was under warrenty, it would seem that Nissan should pay to have it replaced or fixed and not me. Does that seem reasonable? BTW....how much does a replacement ECU cost?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yes, I agree with you 100% they should have been able to figure out why when the first did it and if that didn't work, they should still be liable.

and a new ECU would cost in the range of $1k... not a fun price


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

jconstan said:


> The Chech Engine light was on but went out before I was able to get it to service. They told me they scanned for codes and found a history code of "PO420 Vehicle needs reprogram for ECU" as the only thing. Therefore, the ECU should be reprogrammed. Does all that make sense?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


They are Full of $hit!!!!!!!!!

The P0420 SES light code is "Right Bank 3 way Catalyst"

It could be a bad O2 sensor after the Cat?

Do you have any mods done to the car?
Are they exhaust (Y-pipe or High flow Cat)?


----------



## Rocky Hill Guy (Oct 26, 2014)

*O2 sensor threshold expanded for catalyst performance check*



LatinMax said:


> They are Full of $hit!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The P0420 SES light code is "Right Bank 3 way Catalyst"
> 
> ...


I'm dealing with this same code scenario... Apparently technical service bulletin NTB00-070b was released because some versions of the ECM on 2001 Maximas were initially programmed to be too restrictive on checking the O2 sensor values measuring bank1 catalytic converter performance. The reprogramming was only necessary for some vehicles, based on the particular ECM part number used on the vehicle.


----------

